# Looking into my first bass. Need help!



## Pat_tct (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi folks,
I want to get my first bass...
pretty short story here^^


so i have a few bass guitars in mind that i list down below.

Where do i get the best quality for my money? the best possible built quality?
If you have any other basses i should check out, feel free to link them.
I'm willing to spend 300. 

so here are my choices so far:

Fender Squier Affinity P-Bass PJ OWT - Thomann UK
Yamaha TRBX 174EW NAT - Thomann UK
Yamaha TRBX 304 MGR - Thomann UK
Ibanez SR300-PW - Thomann UK


so what do you think?

thx in advance
Pat


----------



## Partario (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Pat, Patrick here. 
What style do you plan on playing? What tuning?
Looks like you've got a nice list goin there. I'd go for the Fender or the Ibanez. 
May I throw a 5 string into the mix? 
Douglas WPB-955 NA 5-String Bass Nat - RondoMusic.com


----------



## 7stg (Dec 31, 2014)

I would get a 5 string. It allows a lot more versatility and you can play with someone who has a 7 string guitar and match their B.

Staying under budget
ESP LTD B-55 Black - Thomann UK

Just over budget
ESP LTD B-105 GSB - Thomann UK
Yamaha TRBX 305 CAR - Thomann UK
Ibanez SR305-RBM - Thomann UK


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 31, 2014)

yes a 5 string would be better i think. can't really decide between the SR305 and the TRBX305. I'm looking mainly for the best built quality for the money. L'm not expecting the best bass in the world or anything. it should hold it's tuning be stable to play some gigs and do some recording.

i would use for some metal in the studio and live for some pop-rock and or hardcore depending on what band i can find


----------



## iron blast (Jan 2, 2015)

Sterling sub ray5 is a sick bass for the money


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 2, 2015)

theyseem to have good features and quality but i really don't like the aesthetics. especially the headstock. 4+1 tuner config looks so odd. why not make it 3+2. 
yeah i don't know. they just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 8, 2015)

update: got the Yamaha TRBX 305 yesterday. NBD is coming later today with a short first hands-on review


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 8, 2015)

and the NBD is here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/287081-nbd-yamaha-trbx-305-mist-green.html


----------

